# FOX NOW - How did I miss this service???



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh I knew Fox had a streaming service. Nonetheless, when the folks at ROKU emailed me this ad today I almost ignored it:










Say, what???

*All 6 episode of the X-FILES on FOX NOW are free the day after they air and will not require a login.*

Fox is the network that demanded high retrans fees and literally dumped affiliates that would agree to pay them $5 a month per cable/satellite subscriber (which gets passed on to you as a retrans fee). What is this new approach???

After doing a little research, I discovered first of all that they allow streamers with no cable or satellite service to view their regular shows 8 days after they air at no cost. I even found this story *Ad-Free Option For 'X-Files' On Fox Now, But 'Deadpool' Promo* :



> Returning Fox series "X-Files" will offer up a commercial-free in-show option for viewers if they want to watch its premiere on digital app Fox Now -- but there's a catch.
> Consumers will need to watch a pre-roll commercial of an upcoming Fox theatrical movie, "Deadpool," which opens February 12. On linear TV, "The X-Files" will launch on Fox network January 24 after the NFL NFC Championship game.
> 
> Consumers will be offered this Fox Now option starting on January 25.
> ...


In addition to your computer and every kind of smart phone, according to the web site you can view Fox Now on APPLE TV® | ROKU | XBOX ONE | XBOX 360 | SAMSUNG SMART TV & BLU-RAY PLAYERS | CHROMECAST | ANDROID TV | FIRE TV.

Obviously I'm going to have to start paying more attention to the streaming services of the broadcast nets.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Me, too! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

The reviews of the new X-Files series has been rather cool. I'll pass.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Some turn to the opinions of others as to whether to watch a given program or
not, rather than view the program first-hand in order to form their own opinions.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wilf said:


> The reviews of the new X-Files series has been rather cool. I'll pass.


I've read some that love it. It's only six episodes and will have a end since they don't know if they will do more. So no way you want see the entire arch.


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

Nick said:


> Some turn to the opinions of others as to whether to watch a given program or
> not, rather than view the program first-hand in order to form their own opinions.


There's not enough time in the day to watch every TV show, that's why reviews exist.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

Nick said:


> Some turn to the opinions of others as to whether to watch a given program or
> not, rather than view the program first-hand in order to form their own opinions.


So much to watch, so little time. "My List" of stuff I want to watch on Netflix keeps getting longer and longer.


----------

